# PC Financial Website Problems?



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

Is anyone else having problems accessing the PC Financial "Online Banking" portion of their website this morning? I can't get to the login page (this link: https://www.txn.banking.pcfinancial.ca/a/authentication/preSignOn.ams?referid=loginBox_banking_go ).


----------



## kaleb0 (Apr 26, 2011)

You are not alone. I tried to login this morning from home - pay day today - no dice. Same issue as you're seeing.. I just tried again from work and the same thing's happening. Glad to know it's not just me though. I know these types of things can't be helped (I work in IT), but it going down on the first of the month is pretty much the worst timing they could have! lol


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for confirming. I didn't even think about the first of the month thing.  I don't think I have ever had this issue with PC Financial. Hopefully it will be resolved soon.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

I had this sort of issue with them in the past - do a search for past threads if you're so inclined but basically you just have to wait it out for a day or so.


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

It looks like it is back up now. I was just concerned it was something specific to me...

Edit: I can get to the login screen but I can't actually log in. At least the server is responding now, hopefully by the end of the day it will let me log in.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

It's not allowing a login through IE or FireFox.

Oh well, I'll try the phone system to pay my bills instead.


Cheers


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

it's working now.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

It's still not working for me.

I'm growing tired of PC's website problems. I transferred my accounts there during my first year of university because there were no banking fees. There wasn't a lot of money going through back then. Now that I'm several years into my career, have a mortgage, own rental properties and other investments, there is a fair amount of money flowing through the accounts. These website problems are getting to be too much, I'm wondering if it's worth it to switch to a larger bank.

I made a large purchase last week, and am in the process of moving money around for the payment, but I can't login to my bank account. I had a similar problem while vacationing in the States 2 years ago. Needed to log in to my banking, yet I couldn't. I didn't want to call long distance from the US to wait on hold for someone to tell me it's "website problems."

Are these problems common with the big 5 banks online platforms as well?


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Ethan said:


> Are these problems common with the big 5 banks online platforms as well?


Not in my experience. I don't recall ever having a problem logging in or banking at TD Canada Trust or RBC.

I don't have an online chequing account anymore. TD Select Service waives its monthly fee for balances of $5,000 and it works really well for me. I find it extremely convenient to have everything in one place.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> Not in my experience. I don't recall ever having a problem logging in or banking at TD Canada Trust or RBC...


I've had problems with the TD CanadaTrust about three times, the TD Waterhouse in 2000 once for login and twice for slowness.

There was also the company payroll EFT snafu about five years ago - PCF was one financial institutions (as I recall, the other four were credit unions) and none of the other financial institutions received the payroll for a couple of days. It amused me that the payroll person received a phone call at 6:15am from someone at a gas startion whose direct debit card was unable to pay for the gas pumped.  :rolleyes2:


In any case, I guess I've been lucky as this is the first time for PCF that I haven't been able to login. My bill payments and transfers have been completed via the phone system. I've left myself a followup for double-check using the web site later.


Cheers


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

First time since signing up that I have not been able to log in to PC Financial today, phoned in and got a message that some of the online functions were temporarily down, figured maybe it had something to do with the hurricane, don't see it as a big deal, they've been dependable for me up to this point.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

mrPPincer said:


> First time since signing up that I have not been able to log in to PC Financial today, phoned in and got a message that some of the online functions were temporarily down, figured maybe it had something to do with the hurricane, don't see it as a big deal, they've been dependable for me up to this point.


I share this opinion.


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

For me it was a 3 hour issue, I was able to log in at lunchtime. It wasn't a big deal at all, I just started the thread because I was wondering if it was just me or if other people were seeing the same issue.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

0xCC said:


> For me it was a 3 hour issue, I was able to log in at lunchtime. It wasn't a big deal at all, I just started the thread because I was wondering if it was just me or if other people were seeing the same issue.


Turns out PC financial isn't the only one with these problems.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/story/2012/11/02/bmo-outage.html


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

I thought there website being down was more recent than 2012

Seems like it's lost its steam again tonight 

Still the best bank! Guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow!


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Perhaps due to SSL updates as a result of the Heartbleed security bug.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/tech...ge-every-password-everywhere/article17892756/

Even the CRA site is down. Perhaps many more over the coming days/weeks.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

AltaRed said:


> Perhaps due to SSL updates as a result of the Heartbleed security bug.
> 
> Even the CRA site is down. Perhaps many more over the coming days/weeks.


Yes, I suspect this SSL bug (flaw) is bigger than we think, now that the hackers have discovered it. It's been like that for 2 years apparently, now it's a serious security issue for the major banks and
any institution that doesn't have the update on their server.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

That's probably great news that PC banking was offline, because that was very soon after the heartbleed announcement.

It probably means that CIBC / PC is really on top of their IT security and patched it up immediately. I'm making assumptions here but it's likely what happened... this is great


----------

